# Got a job?



## ThePizzaGuy92 (Nov 17, 2008)

Severely off-topic 
I've been employed as a janitor for a miniature grocery store for about 9 months. I'm just curious, what do you do for a living? 
[You have to pay for cubes somehow]


----------



## masterofthebass (Nov 17, 2008)

I'm a student full-time, but next semester I think I'm going to pick up a banquet waiter job. I've done it before, and it's good money. Flexible hours too.


----------



## supercube (Nov 17, 2008)

you could get a paid gig as a cubist. I've heard of it. hollywood and toy stores are plucking the talent right out of these forums. its hot right now.


----------



## FrankMorris (Nov 17, 2008)

I am the Food and Beverage Manager for a hotel. I manage a restaurant, bar and catering facilities. Pretty good work, and pretty good money.


----------



## Fobo911 (Nov 17, 2008)

I'm still just a high school senior, but I work as a math/reading tutor at a learning center. I basically sit for 13 hours a week, grade papers, and help kids.


----------



## Kenneth (Nov 17, 2008)

I'm developing speedcubing methods, algorithms and such things.

(Pre retired so I can do whatever I like)


----------



## DavidWoner (Nov 17, 2008)

for my work study job I just sit in the rec center of my dorm and hand stuff out. over the summer and during breaks I work as a cashier at Lowe's.


----------



## Dene (Nov 17, 2008)

I work at a Pizza Hut. I first worked at Lower Hutt store, then when I moved to Christchurch I transfered to Ferrymead. I've been with Pizza Hut for 4 years. It's good work, fairly easy once you get used to it, and very flexible with hours. It is also good, as my boss has been practically begging me to come back after going to the states (which I will!)


----------



## Kian (Nov 17, 2008)

I have worked for a public policy organization in DC for the last 5 months since my college graduation, but I'm moving back to Jersey in a week and I'm probably going to be getting back into the print media or broadcast journalism.


----------



## cookingfat (Nov 17, 2008)

I work in Customer Relations for Virgin Media. Basically we provide customers with telephone, TV and Broadband and when they phone up to cancel, I have to pursuade them not too. 

It's a really fun place to work


----------



## AvGalen (Nov 17, 2008)

I have several jobs:

* I am a cubing teacher (meaning I meet girls/people and teach them how to solve a puzzle)
* I am in the hotel business (meaning cubers always have a bed at my place)
* I am in the tourist business (meaning I drive cubers everywhere)
* I am an inverse psychologist (meaning I force people to tell me about nice things so they feel good )

but I only get paid for my job as a software engineer


----------



## Jason (Nov 17, 2008)

I'm a Ph.D student in semiconductor physics and I get a salary. I characterize and model novel semiconductor devices


----------



## MichaelErskine (Nov 17, 2008)

I'm a software engineer for a systems integration company in the UK. I get to cube at lunchtime if there are no meetings!


----------



## shidonii (Nov 17, 2008)

I am a cook at Nando's Restaurant. 
edit: casually and yeah, nando's is the bomb!


----------



## cookingfat (Nov 17, 2008)

msemtd said:


> I'm a software engineer for a systems integration company in the UK. *I get to cube at lunchtime* if there are no meetings!



I also get to cube inbetween getting calls as well. 

Although theres nothing worse than doing a really good solve then you get a call near the end (it puts the cubetimer window to the back) so I have to click on the window before hitting space, which wastes at least 2 seconds. 

Maybe I should just get some work done instead. 


PS, Nando's is the bomb. Nice food.


----------



## VirKill (Nov 17, 2008)

I work in a cellular provider company.... My job is to validate postpaid customer's data by phone.


----------



## AvGalen (Nov 17, 2008)

I expected many more math/it jobs.

Are so many of you in food/support jobs because you are still young and unexperienced?


----------



## Laetitia (Nov 17, 2008)

I'm paid as a math student


----------



## Bryan (Nov 17, 2008)

I'm a software engineer that works on virtualization configuration.


----------



## Kevin. (Nov 17, 2008)

yep! i work at against all odds. clothing store. its fun except for there are no cubes allowed. i am young and unexcperienced but currently taking cisco networking and tech math and going for my A+ then going to college next year.


----------



## Derrick Eide17 (Nov 17, 2008)

as pathetic as it is...
I deliver papers lol


----------



## ThePizzaGuy92 (Nov 17, 2008)

Derrick Eide17 said:


> as pathetic as it is...
> I deliver papers lol


to businesses or to homes? haha one of those is borderline pathetic, but the other is more than acceptable.


----------



## Garmon (Nov 17, 2008)

I must wait 3 more months until I get one.


----------



## CharlieCooper (Nov 17, 2008)

what a question. i was in my third year of university... then i decided that actually i didn't like that so i've dropped out and am going to start a different degree in october '09.
i also work for a company that make and distribute online viral content to advertise things.. probably sounds quite random. it is... but it's fun work and it's varied. i help them with things in french/spanish/german because that's where my "expertise" lies. the people are all super nice and it's reasonably paid. happy happy.


----------



## antros (Nov 17, 2008)

teacher of mathematics and computer science,


----------



## pjk (Nov 17, 2008)

I make money off internet marketing, mainly. I am a full-time student as well and work on campus.


----------



## Derrick Eide17 (Nov 17, 2008)

ThePizzaGuy92 said:


> Derrick Eide17 said:
> 
> 
> > as pathetic as it is...
> ...



*Lowers Head In Shame*
to Homes.... lol


----------



## Bryan (Nov 17, 2008)

Derrick Eide17 said:


> ThePizzaGuy92 said:
> 
> 
> > Derrick Eide17 said:
> ...



So you're a media distribution specialist?


----------



## CAT13 (Nov 17, 2008)

Noone wants to hire a 15 year old :'(

But I do have retired neighbors that I shovel snow for and do yard work sometimes


----------



## ThePizzaGuy92 (Nov 17, 2008)

CAT13 said:


> Noone wants to hire a 15 year old :'(
> 
> But I do have retired neighbors that I shovel snow for and do yard work sometimes



i was 15 when i got hired :]


----------



## Tomarse (Nov 17, 2008)

Jason said:


> I'm a Ph.D student in semiconductor physics and I get a salary. I characterize and model novel semiconductor devices




characterize, tell me what is wrong with that word


----------



## Tomarse (Nov 17, 2008)

I was a Architectural Fabricator and Glazer through the summer, but I'm at college doing my second year of Carpentry, will probably work for my dad after I'm finished at college, then go to uni and do Architecture


----------



## Brett (Nov 17, 2008)

Applied to Subway earlier today.

Only fastfood restaurant I can stand.


----------



## EmersonHerrmann (Nov 18, 2008)

I don't think anyone would hire a 13 year old so....unemployed for now xD


----------



## FrankMorris (Nov 18, 2008)

I began working full time at 14 which is the youngest that one can be employed where I live. Full time was a bit illegal, but fortunately the company didn't mind as long as I didn't.


----------



## MistArts (Nov 18, 2008)

I'm a speedcuber.


----------



## cmhardw (Nov 18, 2008)

I'm the assistant director for one of our math tutoring center locations. Basically I manage the store, which includes tutors as well as students and student curriculum. I tutor each night, but also spend a lot of time doing things like collecting payments, calling new potential students, and evaluating assessments from current students. I sometimes do advertising for our company, which is basically me at a booth with lots of Rubik's cubes to grab attention while I talk to the parents about our programs 

Chris


----------



## PeterV (Nov 18, 2008)

I went to school for mechanical engineering technology. I work as a designer for a rack company drawing technical drawings (with AutoCAD) and managing projects.


----------



## Jason (Nov 20, 2008)

Tomarse said:


> Jason said:
> 
> 
> > I'm a Ph.D student in semiconductor physics and I get a salary. I characterize and model novel semiconductor devices
> ...



Well, I guess being english, it should be characterise. Actually, using an s instead of a z is only some english craze that started 20 or so years ago. Old english uses z


----------



## brunson (Nov 20, 2008)

msemtd said:


> I'm a software engineer for a systems integration company in the UK. I get to cube at lunchtime if there are no meetings!


I'm a software engineer for a satellite broadband communications company. I get to cube during meetings and I get a fair amount of practice. ;-)


----------



## brunson (Nov 20, 2008)

Jason said:


> Tomarse said:
> 
> 
> > Jason said:
> ...


"Crase" ;-)


----------



## d4m4s74 (Nov 21, 2008)

full time student here


----------



## badmephisto (Nov 21, 2008)

Jason said:


> I'm a Ph.D student in semiconductor physics and I get a salary. I characterize and model novel semiconductor devices



hey thats really cool  When you say model, do you mean it in context of a computer simulation?

i am fulltime student but for my part time job i work as part of an organization that studies internet censorship around the world.. it involves programming - mostly the design of custom tools that aid with data gathering and analysis.


----------



## robertpauljr (Nov 21, 2008)

I am employed by a temp agency to work for a company that publishes and scores standardized tests. Before that I taught math. So I have a job. But I also have a big mortgage payment, car payment, etc. So I can't buy *all* the cubes I would like to.


----------



## Jason (Nov 21, 2008)

badmephisto said:


> Jason said:
> 
> 
> > I'm a Ph.D student in semiconductor physics and I get a salary. I characterize and model novel semiconductor devices
> ...



Yep, simulating device structures, mainly quantum mechanical effects. it's hand-made stuff using Matlab


----------



## TMOY (Nov 21, 2008)

I am a mathematics researcher. And no, it's not related to the cube. Although I probably have made more research in cubing than in math during the past six months or so


----------



## rachmaninovian (Nov 21, 2008)

I am...a high school student...and I teach piano when I am free...pretty good money  but maybe I have to cut down to prepare for leeds...


----------



## LarsN (Nov 22, 2008)

I work with criminal drug addicts (and alcoholics) trying to get them back on track. 

I bet that's way off the average speedsolver profile


----------



## AvGalen (Nov 22, 2008)

LarsN said:


> I work with criminal drug addicts (and alcoholics) trying to get them back on track.
> 
> I bet that's way off the average speedsolver profile



I don't think there really is an average speedsolver profile. But most cubers seem to *be* addicts


----------



## LarsN (Nov 22, 2008)

AvGalen said:


> LarsN said:
> 
> 
> > I work with criminal drug addicts (and alcoholics) trying to get them back on track.
> ...



Some of my clients throw that at me when I'm cubing at work 

But my boss says cubing seems to be a healthy addiction.


----------



## VP7 (Nov 24, 2008)

Yes, I do.


----------



## ScottKidder (Nov 24, 2008)

I'm a full time student, Computer Science major, but I construct pole buildings in the summer.


----------



## patrickpoako1 (Nov 24, 2008)

call center agent, graveyard shifts with 1 daughter to raise^_^.


----------



## cwdana (Dec 8, 2008)

Advertising copywriter.


----------



## Ewks (Dec 8, 2008)

I'm still in high school (or whatever it's called in english), but I hope to be a teacher some day. I probably won't as things tend to not go as planned. My second hope would be to be a physicist. Before I get there I'll probably have many dull summer jobs.


----------



## ExoCorsair (Dec 8, 2008)

I fill out cash surveys and beg parents.

Applied for a few jobs in the spring semester, but I'll bet that I won't get hired.


----------

